# One shy of my limit



## freshandsalty (Mar 25, 2018)

Great first pomp trip for the year. Missed two right off the bat. Steady action through the day. Tussled with something BIG but she pooped off and left me someone else’s bottom rig with satellite weight. Fished Navarre area. Incoming tide and strong surf. They ate my frozen sand fleas from Ft Pickens I saved in the fall. Sure came in handy as sand fleas were few and far between. Strong average size but none tourney worthy. Maybe next week.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip !


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Dang, I should have stayed out a little longer. Fished for a couple hours this morning on Perdido Key and only managed 1 little whiting.

There were no sand fleas to be found on the beach so used Fishbites.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Great trip! Sand fleas are small and hard to find at Navarre beach, the bite has not been steady at all. Glad to see Ft. Pickens do well for you! Awesome day! My gues is you lost a big red. Did it leave you with a bent hook?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh wait you caught those on Navarre beach, that’s really good!


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Can we infer that they are heading this way in numbers ? Hope so.

Good job, fishing brother !


----------



## freshandsalty (Mar 25, 2018)

Acted like a big red. Didn’t bend the hook. Not my first rodeo. Big reel spoiled with plenty of line. Drag adjusted appropriately. Just popped off. Could have just been tangled with the rig and busted the line she was hooked on on that other rig. Who knows. Either way, would like to have seen her!


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Sweeeeeet.. we fished pensacola ft pickens at Gulf Islands area. They were there, but nada for us. TY for that report and stay salty !!!!


----------



## freshandsalty (Mar 25, 2018)

Sand fleas in Ft Pickens or Pomps? Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a dern sure awesome day fer ya!


----------



## garyd (Mar 26, 2018)

*question*

with the rough surf yesterday, how far did you get your rig out? I couldn't wade out to the first sandbar. Did you keep it in close?


----------



## garyd (Mar 26, 2018)

with the high waves yesterday, how far did you get your rig out? I couldn't get to the first sandbar. Did you keep your rig in close?


----------



## freshandsalty (Mar 25, 2018)

It was Saturday. Waded as far as I felt safe and let her rip. 4 ounce pyramid on 12 ft rod with 30 lb braid. Can get it out there pretty good ways.


----------



## freshandsalty (Mar 25, 2018)

Bronzed Pompano.


----------

